# Celebrate (not)Stocktoberfest with NGP!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't be boring!

By popular request, we are bringing back some of your favorite sales and promotions aimed at kicking Stock to the curb! Through October 15th we are bring back special in-cart pricing on a plethora APR parts combos, NGP gift cards with Southbend clutch kit purchases, discounts on SuperPro suspension upgrades, and big savings on small lighting upgrades. *Head over to our website* for the full details on Stocktoberfest but before you do, here is a sneak peek at what you can expect: 



Special in-cart pricing on APR upgrades, including our popular Power Packs, intakes, and intercoolers. 
10% off SuperPro suspension upgrades 
NGP gift cards with Southbend clutch kit purchases 
15% off small lighting and badges 
Discounts on Flush Fitment spacer kits and spacer/lug combos
 
For our local customers, we are also offering free installation on the following in-stock AWE exhaust systems: 


MK7 GTI Track and Touring systems 
MK7 Golf R Track systems 
MK6 GTI systems 
MK6 Jetta systems 
B9 A4 systems
 
For a full rundown of everything included in our Stocktoberfest sale, head over *to our website*.


----------

